# How do I properly tune my amp? Amp is too powerful for my sub



## Karma88 (Mar 22, 2012)

I've searched but didn't find much info. Please direct me if I have overlooked a thread.

Now onto this problem i'm facing. How do I properly tune my amp if my amp watts far exceed max watts on my sub? I've read that to properly tune a sub you have to find the receivers max volume at 40hz before clipping, leave that volume and then find the amplifiers max volume before clipping. I've read how it "lets the amp know" that once the receiver is at max clean volume that it too has to be at at max clean volume. I understand all that but my sub (2 ohm wired JL 10W6) handles max RMS 600 watts and my amp (Polk PA D1000) puts out 800 watts at 2 ohms. If I follow what I stated above, my sub will be receiving 800 watts when it handles max of 600 watts. I know I can dial down the level a bit but it somewhat defeats the purpose of finding those max clean volumes. What do you guys think I should do? Any help is much appreciated.


----------



## ZAKOH (Nov 26, 2010)

Karma88 said:


> I've searched but didn't find much info. Please direct me if I have overlooked a thread.
> 
> Now onto this problem i'm facing. How do I properly tune my amp if my amp watts far exceed max watts on my sub? I've read that to properly tune a sub you have to find the receivers max volume at 40hz before clipping, leave that volume and then find the amplifiers max volume before clipping. I've read how it "lets the amp know" that once the receiver is at max clean volume that it too has to be at at max clean volume. I understand all that but my sub (2 ohm wired JL 10W6) handles max RMS 600 watts and my amp (Polk PA D1000) puts out 800 watts at 2 ohms. If I follow what I stated above, my sub will be receiving 800 watts when it handles max of 600 watts. I know I can dial down the level a bit but it somewhat defeats the purpose of finding those max clean volumes. What do you guys think I should do? Any help is much appreciated.



You can use the DMM to find out the maximum "safe" gain setting on the amplifiers.

Wattage


----------



## Karma88 (Mar 22, 2012)

ZAKOH said:


> You can use the DMM to find out the maximum "safe" gain setting on the amplifiers.
> 
> Wattage


Oh wow, thank you!


----------



## esseven7 (Feb 14, 2011)

You didn't post any information regarding the rest of the components in your system, so I'll make the assumption that you're running the rest of the speakers off your deck. If so, the speakers and/or deck are ultimately going to the limiting factor in this process. 

The operation in this scenario is pretty straight forward. Pick some source material you listen to often (my choice would be whatever you listen to the loudest or what has the most bass content). Turn the deck up with the amp gain at/near minimum till the speakers distort or you reach your "loud" listening volume. Now raise the gains on the amp till either the sub distorts or you achieve the amount of bass you desire.

You'll have to tweak it a bit further likely, but this will get you in right area. Finding the "max clean volume" isn't necessary as you have plenty of power on tap. Using it all shouldn't be your goal, level matching with the rest of the system is.

On the other hand, if the rest of your system is indeed amplified, then of course this all goes out the window...


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

When I first started building systems for myself I was always trying to extract the most out of the sub, cleanly. Later as I started getting into SQ I found that it was all wrong. Basically, the maximum output from the sub will be entirely dependent upon your front stage's output & bandwidth. That's if you are setting up a SQ system. If you are trying to blend the sub into the fronts then max clean volume from the sub is quite a bit of the wrong direction. The fact that you have extra power simply leaves room for custom equalization that matches the car's acoustics & your tastes without clipping and if the sub can handle it. This will still change depending on the music you listen to.


----------



## Karma88 (Mar 22, 2012)

esseven7 said:


> You didn't post any information regarding the rest of the components in your system, so I'll make the assumption that you're running the rest of the speakers off your deck. If so, the speakers and/or deck are ultimately going to the limiting factor in this process.
> 
> The operation in this scenario is pretty straight forward. Pick some source material you listen to often (my choice would be whatever you listen to the loudest or what has the most bass content). Turn the deck up with the amp gain at/near minimum till the speakers distort or you reach your "loud" listening volume. Now raise the gains on the amp till either the sub distorts or you achieve the amount of bass you desire.
> 
> ...


That's another thing. I also have a Polk PA D4000 amp pushing Polk MM6501 fronts and Polk MM651 rears. The amp puts out 200 watts per channel at 2 ohms with the 2.7 ohm speakers handling 125 watts per channel. My amp will be over driving my speakers as well.



Bayboy said:


> When I first started building systems for myself I was always trying to extract the most out of the sub, cleanly. Later as I started getting into SQ I found that it was all wrong. Basically, the maximum output from the sub will be entirely dependent upon your front stage's output & bandwidth. That's if you are setting up a SQ system. If you are trying to blend the sub into the fronts then max clean volume from the sub is quite a bit of the wrong direction. The fact that you have extra power simply leaves room for custom equalization that matches the car's acoustics & your tastes without clipping and if the sub can handle it. This will still change depending on the music you listen to.


I am not trying to get the most SPL out of my system. My main goal is sound quality. The reason why I ask how to get the most clean power out of my amp is I do want my amps delivering full dynamics at listening volumes, and being a home theater guy that I am I know that can only be achieved when the amp is at full power. I guess I maybe should have gone with a less powerful amp? What do you guys normally do in situations like these? How do you properly dial in your settings?


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

A less powerful amp isn't necessarily the answer. You have more power than your sub requires which is good. Like I said, this leaves extra headroom to extract more low notes during equalization without straining the amp. Also cuts down on overall clipping at any upper volume. You have the right setup.. just dial it in with your ears to match up with the front stage. Don't worry about how much power the amp is actually putting out. The headroom is there.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Bayboy said:


> A less powerful amp isn't necessarily the answer. You have more power than your sub requires which is good. Like I said, this leaves extra headroom to extract more low notes during equalization without straining the amp. Also cuts down on overall clipping at any upper volume. You have the right setup.. just dial it in with your ears to match up with the front stage. Don't worry about how much power the amp is actually putting out. The headroom is there.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


Great question.
I'll have to go and read the wattage link shortly.

To reiterate, headroom is good.
I think OP is concerned about going too far with the amp's output and damaging the speaker by trying to do it by ear.
I myself have chosen a route that will give me the sq setup but also the ability to turn up the bass when in the mood.
It's during that mood that he and I are trying to stay out of trouble.
In my case, the rms total between the three 12s is 900 watts but the amp is capable of 1200 watts which would require gain reduction.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

If it's the sub he's worried about then there's not only thermal limiting to worry about but mechanical limits as well which will be affected by the box it's in.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

if theyre rated at 600 and your giving them 800 your fine


----------



## Karma88 (Mar 22, 2012)

That clears up some questions about my set up. Thanks, I appreciate all the replies guys!


----------

